# moving batteries



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm adding a battery, and moving them both under the console in a 19ft keywest cc 1900 sportsman, its got a 150 hp Johnson... does anyone know the gauge of battery cable needed, it looks like Ill need 15ft running thru the wire chase, will #2 awg be sufficient?


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

PM dickyboy77 he has a key west that he put new batteries in not to long ago, he might be able to help you....
MATT


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

cheaper to go to the welding supply store and buy the cable- they will put ends on it for you at about a 1/3 of the cost of cables elsewhere. look into where you live and you will save lots of cash


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i used 2 awg marine grade (has a resistant coating on it) for about the same run and it worked fine. coat all fittings with starbrite liquid tape or similar product. not sure if u know this but never run on all unless an emergency start, and then switch to one or 2. thehulltruth.com is a great forum for stuff like this.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*2 awg wire*

I bought #2 wire online for $2.60 a foot, thats the best price I could find, I wired the lights and ran the wire thru the t-top tubing into the console, It seems like its going to be a bitch running the bilge pump, live well intake and other assorted stuff, in reverse , back to the console, I think I bit off more than I want to chew, any short cuts Im missing??


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

you said battery CABLE, theres a big difference between CABLE and WIRING. are you running a cable to the motor for starting purposes or wire for accesories ?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*battery*

I'm moving the batteries (2) under the console, there will be a hot and ground to the engine, and the electronics to the 2nd battery, with a switch between to two, The hard part looks like running the bilge,live well intake pump, and depth finder/gps to the 2nd battery under the console, Ill most likely have a a professional do it


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

its not that tuff. use a fishtape and string. run ur string then attach wire to it and pull thru. always leave some extra string at both ends and tie a washer to it so u can pull the string back thru without losing it thru the hole. another good trick for running string thru t tops is to tie it to a plastic bag or a crumbled piece of paper then go to the other end and suck it thru using a shopvac. the cable for ur battery should be like the thick red cable here http://www.boatersworld.com/product/199327792msk.htm


----------

